# Your favorite performance of each Josquin mass



## Xisten267

I've been very interested in Josquin lately, particularly in the masses, but I have no experience with recordings of his music, so I decided to create this thread in the hope to receive recommendantions. If possible, I would like to receive a single recommendation for each of the eighteen masses attributed to him in wikipedia. They are:

1. Missa Ad fugam
2. Missa Ave maris stella
3. Missa D'ung aultre amer
4. Missa de Beata Virgine
5. Missa Di dadi
6. Missa Faisant regretz
7. Missa Fortuna desperata
8. Missa Gaudeamus
9. Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
10. Missa La sol fa re mi
11. Missa L'ami Baudichon
12. Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
13. Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
14. Missa Malheur me bat
15. Missa Mater patris
16. Missa Pange lingua
17. Missa Sine nomine
18. Missa Une mousse de Biscaye

So, if you had to select one and only one recording of each Josquin mass in your collection as your most favorite, which would you choose?


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*Pro Musica Antiqua/ Safford Cape*

For the Missa Pange lingua 

I have a recording of the Missa de Beata Virgine but I can’t remember who 
It’s by I’ll get back to you.


----------



## Artran

For me, the best performers of Josquin are The Tallis Scholars and The Clerks' Group. Basically, I don't have any Josquin's mass sung by The Tallis Scholars which I don't like a lot. Sadly, I have only one sung by The Clerks' Group (Missa Fortuna desperata), but I highly recommend Salve Regina a 5 sung by The Clerks' Group. It's fantastic. No one sings it so well as them:






A Sei Voci is ok.


----------



## Rogerx

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips are doing a great job with those works.


----------



## Artran

On the other hand I would love to hear how would sing Josquin The Sound and the Fury and Beauty Farm. But I don't think there's any recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Artran said:


> On the other hand I would love to hear how would sing Josquin The Sound and the Fury and Beauty Farm. But I don't think there's any recording.


I did a search, nothing to be found yet .


----------



## josquindesprez

I love what Graindelavoix did with some of Joaquin's motets, would really like to hear the masses from them. De Labyrintho has recorded a couple that are very good.


----------



## SanAntone

There is an ongoing complete cycle of Josquin masses by a Japanese group which is very good - *Vocal Ensemble Cappella, Tetsuro Hanai.* After eight volumes (latest in 2021), they may be complete - I haven't confirmed that though.






You can also find info about this subject in this thread on TC.


----------



## Artran

josquindesprez said:


> I love what Graindelavoix did with some of Joaquin's motets, would really like to hear the masses from them. De Labyrintho has recorded a couple that are very good.


I didn't know they recorded Josquin, but I really like what they did with Missa Caput by Ockeghem. Must hunt for their Josquin now.


----------



## regenmusic

I wish someone would do documentaries on each great Medieval and Renaissance composer. People are gradually beginning to see there was a lot of culture in the Medieval times.


----------

